# Question about women



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What woman can wash up with her left hand, dry up with her right, mop with one leg and dust with the other, while giving a bl*w-job and opening you a beer with her ass?

>

>

>

>

A Swiss Army Wife


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

